# Question about FAT in KETO DIET -- Need some Infos PLEASE



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Pascal in his sticky says at least to keep a level of 40% of fat when following ZERO carbs diet.

Question is:

Can I use ONLY Omega 3 fish oil and if yes how many mgs ?

Stats:

6' tall

186lbs

Lean athletic around 9% BF

I really need to get down to 6% at least...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ready bodyopus by dan duchaine, its the BIBLE of keto  , post up asking for the link


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> ready bodyopus by dan duchaine, its the BIBLE of keto  , post up asking for the link


Thk u Jimmy and I really appreciate but I need just being answered to this one question as I am having a photoshoot in August the 23rd and certainly dont have the time to read..

Cheers mate.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

can you only use fish oils for what?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm no keto expert mate, but theres a guy on here who's knows it inside out, gimme 1 min and I'll find his username


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

s3_abv that guy's a keto genius


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

joe.b said:


> can you only use fish oils for what?


Using fish oil as a fat intake as Pascal suggests it in his sticky...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You can use whatever fat source you wish, YES that includes saturated!

Bacon, cream, eggs, fatty fish, coconut milk.

I always reccomend atleast 50% fat on keto. However the living Keto Guru, Ausbuilt reccomends 60-70% fat for keto. Protein should make up the rest of the macros, carbs below 30g per day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> s3_abv that guy's a keto genius


Thks mate..

Anyone else comment GREATLY appreciated please


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Plenty of oils are suitable for a keto style diet, such as:

Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO)

Virgin Coconut Oil

MCT Oil

Flaxseed Oil

Sesame Oil

I'd also recommend pushing that level up to at least 60% of your cals from fats.

And you can have up to 30g of carbs per day in your diet, it doesn't have to be zero, but try to keep them clean and fibrous e.g. broccoli.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

DSLondon said:


> Using fish oil as a fat intake as Pascal suggests it in his sticky...


your fats will come from food,dairy,meat etc..

you really need to spend some time reading about keto,it is quite a precise and strict diet that needs planning mate,plenty of info on here


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

What I suggest you do, is just message this guy:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/ausbuilt/

And tell him about your photoshoot, he will sort you out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Thk u guys..

So if I eat 400grs of chicken breast a day that's about 60grs of carbs meaning it's 30grs over the limit hey ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Thk u guys..
> 
> So if I eat 400grs of chicken breast a day that's about 60grs of carbs meaning it's 30grs over the limit hey ?


heres the best bit of advice on keto you will get.....DROP THE CHICKEN AND EAT BEEF MINCE

when putting meals together, aim for 30g fat and 30g protein in each meal, you cant go wrong


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Saturated fats are a viable source on keto, but impair insuline sensitivity, on the long term. Long term, 5o/5o split saturated/ healthier fats may be of advantage. Some people keep the healty fats double the saturated ones. Other try to avoid all saturated fats sources alltogether.

If you go for chicken breast, or even fish ( fatty or lean) then add omega 3 would cause an imbalance. If you swap breast for thights & legs, rich in omega 6, then a top up with omega 3 would be ok. If you keep lean protein sources, then hemp oil would be a far better option, because it's balanced in it's naturaL form.

The ketosys would work with any fat, good health and co-factors must be considered too.

MCT allow one to reduce total cals from fat , down to 50-55% total intake, and up to a max 60gr a day (120 gr for some with iron guts) .

That may be a good option for the short term. Long term, MCT is like refined sugar or alcohools : empity cals, just pure energy.

The body can store up to 15 days supply of EFA'S, that info may come in handy too, if you know were to place it.

I guess ... to get the most out of two weeks, MCT as a base, that will help stay lower on total cals, throw in some EFA, for maintenance, avoid all hidden carbs, so you do not drop out of ketosys, use celery and lettuce, do a lot of HIIT , sprints, full body glycogen depletion, high reps , no rest days, that speed up thinks.The faster you're in , the better. Then, once in ketosys, move to LISS activity.

Personally , I would avoid lemon juice & citric acid too. Some suggest it's use , like Palumbo. Not a huge issue, but citric acid does start Krebb cycle, and that something I wish to avoid when aiming for ketosys

PS : chicken breast DOES NOT contain 15% carbs . 400gr breast do not have 60gr sugars. There are some trace carbs but that's not of concern.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Thk u ALL for each of the advices given.. I'll start putting down my thoughts and new diet on paper as I am planning to start Monday ideally.. REALLY appreciate to all who took the dedicated time to write.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

To give you a head start, here is a copy of my meal plan. It is based on my 2500 maintenance calories, hence the 2000 cal figure while on the plan.

(I know I will get flamed for using shakes, but they do not spike my BG (blood glucose) like they seem to with others and my macros are correct anyway)

Do cardio everyday that you can (people will argue LISS or HIIT).

And if you could add a fat burner to that such as ECA for the fortnight, that will also help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> View attachment 60790
> 
> 
> To give you a head start, here is a copy of my meal plan. It is based on my 2500 maintenance calories, hence the 2000 cal figure while on the plan.
> ...


Pretty neat and pretty much what I got in mind as am using shakes 3 x a day and almonds and chicken already on "normal" diet..

Here is what I thought and anyone else is welcome to comment 

(Stats again: 6'1 - 186lbs - around 9% BF - want to reach 6% by August 23rd)

BASED ON 2000 CAL A DAY (please correct me if u think I need more or less calories)

Meal One: Yogurt fat free (30grs proteins)

Meal Two: 100grs of Lean beef (20grs of proteins)

50grs of Almonds (10grs of proteins)

Meal Three: Protein shake (20grs of proteins)

50grs of Almonds

TRAINING INTENSE FOR 30 MINS WEIGHTS (4XWEEK) AND RUNNING FOR 30MINS (3XWEEK)

Meal Four: Protein shake

50grs of Almonds

Meal Five: 100grs of Lean beef

50grs of Almonds

Brocolis

Meal Six: Protein shake

50grs of Almonds

Proteins from shakes: 60grs and from food: 130grs

Carbs (only found in Almonds): 10.5grs (sugar)

Fats from lean beef: 12grs (not counting those as it's so little) and from Almonds: 140grs

BRIEFLY:

Total protein intake: 190grs / 760 calories

Total carbs intake: 10.5grs / 42 calories

Total fats intake: 140grs / 1260 calories

TOTAL CALORIES: 2062

How does this look to u all ?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Re: Meal One, why a fat free yoghurt ?

You will need some fat in Meal One, as that protein on its own will probably knock you out of Keto.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

U mean a delicious FULL fat yogurt or reduced fat yogurt ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

CORRECTION RE: RUNNING IS L.I.S.S FOR 45MINS OPSSSSS


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Each meal should ideally have:

25g Protein

25g Fat

and no more than 5g of carbs

I doubt that the fat free yoghurt you have planned fits that description ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm I am already at 60% fat into the diet there.. Except for that one meal.

How about adding Omega 3 fish oil (1000mgs) capsule along with the yogurt ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

stop buying lean beef, buy beef mince (tescos or asda) were the protein and fat is similar, wil save you money and no carbs, and although some might not get knocked outa keto by shakes, its something id re consider, i had one shake (1 scoop) and put in tablespoon of Flaxseed oil and tablespoon Olive Oil, there was 28g protein and fat...supermarkets do alot of burgers and sausages that are similar pro/fat content, alot of good food out there just look


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

barsnack said:


> stop buying lean beef, buy beef mince (tescos or asda) were the protein and fat is similar, wil save you money and no carbs, and although some might not get knocked outa keto by shakes, its something id re consider, i had one shake (1 scoop) and put in tablespoon of Flaxseed oil and tablespoon Olive Oil, there was 28g protein and fat...supermarkets do alot of burgers and sausages that are similar pro/fat content, alot of good food out there just look


Thks mate but to be honest when u mentionned "beef mince" earlier I thought okies that's gotta be lean beef but I see I was wrong.. How beef mince is different and does it taste the same ? :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Thks mate but to be honest when u mentionned "beef mince" earlier I thought okies that's gotta be lean beef but I see I was wrong.. How beef mince is different and does it taste the same ? :confused1:


Lean beef is simply low fat, that you dont want, and saves you money...its tastes as good if not better, i normally make them into meatballs or burgers (without bun), i liked them, but look in the meat section at burgers and sausages like i said, plenty with matching protein/fat counts and i found perfect in keto, heres what i ran first

Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)

Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)

Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)

Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)

Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)

Roughly 2,300 calories spilt

182.9 fat (68%)

191.6 Pro (31%)

8.5 Carbs (1%)


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds really good mate..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Lean beef is simply low fat, that you dont want, and saves you money...its tastes as good if not better, i normally make them into meatballs or burgers (without bun), i liked them, but look in the meat section at burgers and sausages like i said, plenty with matching protein/fat counts and i found perfect in keto, heres what i ran first
> 
> Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)
> 
> ...


On my 1st meal is it OK no to be getting any fat since am already running around 60% fat intake troughout each other meals.. Or if taking Omega 3 fish oil along with yogurt any good ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> On my 1st meal is it OK no to be getting any fat since am already running around 60% fat intake troughout each other meals.. Or if taking Omega 3 fish oil along with yogurt any good ?


always keep the fat and protein levelish in EVERY meal, keto is so incredibly easy to get knocked out of its funny...theres no shortcuts, just gotta be strict with the macros in every meal, after few days it becomes second nature...its fine to whack in some oil (flaxseed, olive oile etc) as long as the fat content is high..theres roughly 15 fat in tablespoon of oil so if theres say 30g protein and no fat in your yogurt, put two tablespoons in


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

barsnack said:


> always keep the fat and protein levelish in EVERY meal, keto is so incredibly easy to get knocked out of its funny...theres no shortcuts, just gotta be strict with the macros in every meal, after few days it becomes second nature...its fine to whack in some oil (flaxseed, olive oile etc) as long as the fat content is high..theres roughly 15 fat in tablespoon of oil so if theres say 30g protein and no fat in your yogurt, put two tablespoons in


Ugh lol This is driving me crazy.. I cant get to the idea of putting oil into MY yogurt mg:

OK how about having a fillet (88grs) of Mackerel already cooked ?? U know the one u buy wrapped under plastic and it taste DELICIOUS!!!

It's got 16grs of fat and 21grs of protein and no carbs.. What u say ???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Ugh lol This is driving me crazy.. I cant get to the idea of putting oil into MY yogurt mg:
> 
> OK how about having a fillet (88grs) of Mackerel already cooked ?? U know the one u buy wrapped under plastic and it taste DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> It's got 16grs of fat and 21grs of protein and no carbs.. What u say ???


fine, if you want something to make up fat, use peanut butterm fecking love it, or i found full creme great to drink to make up lagging fats


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

barsnack said:


> fine, if you want something to make up fat, use peanut butterm fecking love it, or i found full creme great to drink to make up lagging fats


oooooooo I like the peanut butter part too lol and surely cheaper lmaooo okies deal!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Ugh lol This is driving me crazy.. I cant get to the idea of putting oil into MY yogurt mg:


Use double cream instead. Should make your yoghurt delicious. Although I'd personally stay away from the yoghurt altogether given its high carb contents.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Use double cream instead. Should make your yoghurt delicious. Although I'd personally stay away from the yoghurt altogether given its high carb contents.


True.

Tho that yogurt is supposed to be with no carbs inside like u know the white plain fat free BUT anyway doesnt matter much since am thinking to just go Mackerel every mornings lol

Well that is if it's no TOO expensive :laugh:

I think am gonna spend a bit of time in Tesco this weekend..

:rolleye:


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Tho that yogurt is supposed to be with no carbs inside like u know the white plain fat free


No, I don't know. What type of yoghurt does not have carbs in it?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

You could get away with some greek yougurt, like 1/3 of a 500gr pot, with other food in one of the meals. Even better , ditch the yougurt, it's crape on a fat loss diet that rely heavily on low level insulin. Yougurt is very much insulinogenic. The proteins & the carbs in it are Full fat and greek ones fare a bit better on the insuline, but still not an item one want on a fat loss , or even on a lean bulk, for that matter. Either replace with real cheese, no carbs, or ditch all dairy food for the duration of the diet, the second being the safer bet.


----------

